
Show HN: Nightcode, the Clojure IDE, just hit 0.1.0 - gw
https://nightcode.info/
======
geertj
This is the second IDE announcement on the front page in 2 days (the other one
being PyCharm).

So far I have resisted the temptation to use an IDE. Whenever I thought I
needed a feature from an IDE, I investigated how to achieve it in Vim. I've
become a reasonably advanced Vim user, and I feel very productive in it.

Am I a dinosaur on its way to extinction? Or can none of these new IDEs match
the power of Vim?

~~~
mapcar
On the other hand, does an IDE add that much value to python and clojure? For
Java, I can see the benefits, but given that these scripting languages are
much more lightweight, that's why emacs/vim do alright for them?

~~~
eterm
Let's suppose you define a function that searches:

FindThis(needle, haystack):

Then later you come to use this function, you cannot remember whether you made
it Findthis(needle, haystack) or FindThis(haystack, needle). (OK so in python
you could just name your arguments to avoid the issue but then you might have
inconsistent coding styles)

IDEs' have completion of code and descriptions of arguments which makes
calling any function trivial. You can go from barely remembering a function
name to understanding all the parameters, optional or otherwise, within the
time it takes you to type out the function you wanted. It means you don't have
to context switch into "documentation" mode.

~~~
Fishkins
I agree this is useful, but I also have autocompletion and popover
documentation programming Clojure in Emacs. It often is more work to configure
than just using an IDE, but the package manager Emacs recently added has taken
a lot of the pain out of it. There are still cases when I use IDEs (certainly
for Java), but you can add a lot of that functionality to emacs/vim if you
want.

------
em7
Very very good.

However when I have a project with imported namespace

(ns project.core (:require [seesaw.core :as s]))

then when I write s/ and hit ctrl+space, the autocompletion does not see the
stuff defined in that namespace.

Do you plan to add this support to the editor, or it would be too big pain?

~~~
gw
I'll make a note of this, thank you.

------
emeraldd
Nice work! The interface looks clean and, so far, everything is pretty easy to
use.

A small note, I was able to get a default android target to Run but Build
crashed. It looks like the Build option isn't pulling in the android.jar file
...

~~~
gw
Just wanted to alert you that the issue has been fixed and will be pushed out
in the next release.

------
billrobertson42
A thought for you. Put up an image that hasn't been scaled for your
screenshot. It looks fuzzy and indistinct, not the best first impression.

------
tyler-codenvy
Nicely done - very impressive set of capabilities for an early release.
Definitely interested in trying and learning more about Clojure with it.

------
Intermernet
Wow, this looks brilliant! I think this is what will finally persuade me to
play with Clojure more. Public domain license as well... Nice work.

------
j_m_b
We already have an IDE, it's called emacs.

~~~
d0m
"We already have transportation, it's called horses".

~~~
mschaef
A horse can do better than a Jeep, when the terrain gets rough, you don't have
access to fuel, you don't want to make too much noise,...

Horses for courses, as it were.

~~~
d0m
So, you're saying paper is better than Emacs when you don't have a computer
nearby.

~~~
mschaef
Yes.

------
systems
This just works, great

but where is the documentation? I also checked the github page, nothing there
too

------
dman
What ui toolkit is this using?

~~~
gw
It is using the Clojure seesaw library, which is a wrapper around Swing. The
theme is the Graphite skin from the Insubstantial project.

~~~
pjmlp
Great to know, plus points for using desktop libraries and not some HTML 5
wrapper thingie.

------
pjmlp
Nice work, I will surely have a try.

